# Tutorial Contest Winner February 2007: ~LadyLocks~



## user79 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *~LadyLocks~ *for winning our very first tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. ~LadyLocks~ will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, ~LadyLocks~, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. You have all made our first tutorial contest a huge success!

You can check out ~LadyLocks~ tutorial here:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66228










We hope for another great turn-out to next month's contest!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 28, 2007)

congratulations ~ladylocks~!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2007)

Yay congrats!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats, hon!


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Holly (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks so much sweets


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations!  You did a great job!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congratulations!  You did a great job!_


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats love


----------



## MAC_ATTACK (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 11, 2007)

woohoo!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jayangel10 (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats on the win!! - jay


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank alot loves


----------



## Pinklady77 (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 2, 2007)

I clicked the link to view the tutorial and it didn't work. Hope she didn't take it down.


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 

 
_I clicked the link to view the tutorial and it didn't work. Hope she didn't take it down._

 
Fixed the link.


----------

